# Mac mini hackintosh



## Nephthys (5 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Je réfléchis depuis plusieurs semaines / mois à monter un hackintosh pour avoir un ordinateur un minimum puissant (et pas trop cher) sous OS X.

Mon idée est d'avoir "l'équivalent" d'un Mac Mini, niveau encombrement, et pas un gros boitier comme il y en a beaucoup. Le tout avec une configuration assez performante.

Voici la configuration de base (largement inspiré du site tonymacx86) :

CPU : Core i5-6400 2.7 GHz (192 euros)
CM : Gigabyte GA H170N-WIFI (139 euros)
SSD : SanDisk SATA III 2,5" 240 Go (81 euros)

RAM : Crucial CL15 DDR4 8 Go (58 euros)

etc.
Il y a plusieurs points en suspens : 

Quel boitier (un boitier "compact" comme le Streacom FC8 Evo serait idéal) ?

Carte graphique obligatoire ou pas ? Ce n'est pas pour jouer, juste du développement et de la bureautique
Carte WiFi / bluetooth obligatoire en PCI Express ? Ou le WiFi de la carte mère fonctionnera ?
Est-ce que tous ses composants tiendront même dans un petit boitier ? Surtout s'il faut rajouter une alimentation, un ventilateur, etc.
Voilà, ça fait beaucoup de questions mais votre avis m'intéresse beaucoup vu qu'il s'agit du premier hackintosh que je souhaite monter. 

Un grand merci d'avance.


----------



## Babyfasty (5 Février 2017)

Salut !
Concernant la carte mère je pense que c'est un bon choix j'ai pris le même mais en modèle gameur (GA-Z170N-Gaming 5).
Normalement elle embarque une puce wi-fi/Bluetooth, cependant ceci est un compatible au niveau wi-fi. C'est pourquoi je te recommande de chercher une autre puce sur amazone par exemple. Je pense que la puce graphique intégrée est suffisante. Néanmoins la vraie question à se poser et combien d'écrans tu as et à quelle résolution. Je ne pense pas pouvoir t'aider plus que ça, nous n'avons pas du tout le même besoin.


----------



## Nephthys (5 Février 2017)

Merci pour la réponse Babyfasty 

Okay c'est rassurant pour les composants, reste la question du boitier que je n'arrive pas à résoudre... x) En plus je viens de découvrir le boitier Luna Design qui est très sympa mais je me demande si la carte mère Intel H110 serait compatible avec le hackintosh ?


----------



## Yellocabbb (5 Février 2017)

Salut

Je te conseille d'acheter une petite carte graphique Nvidia a pas chère histoire de ne pas avoir de pb avec les puces intégrées sur le i5. Pour le boitier en mini ITX t'as le choix et c'est en général bcp plus design. Bitfenix, fractal design 304 (très bien il parait)

Courage!


----------



## Nephthys (5 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb : merci pour le conseil, je vais regarder pour la carte graphique.

Pour le boitier, le fractal design 304 est trop gros / lourd à mon goût. Le Antec ISK 110 Vesa a l'air bien mais il a un défaut : pas de PCI express visiblement... Je sèche un peu là ^^


----------



## Yellocabbb (5 Février 2017)

Nephthys a dit:


> Yellocabbb : merci pour le conseil, je vais regarder pour la carte graphique.
> 
> Pour le boitier, le fractal design 304 est trop gros / lourd à mon goût. Le Antec ISK 110 Vesa a l'air bien mais il a un défaut : pas de PCI express visiblement... Je sèche un peu là ^^



Si je devais faire une config ITX je prendrais le bitfenix Prodigy. Il a une bonne petite tête. J'ai le phenom M pour ma config mATX. Super qualité mais cable management inexistant.


----------



## Nephthys (5 Février 2017)

C'est vrai que le boitier a l'air sympa visuellement  Tu conseilles quoi comme alimentation ?

EDIT : celle-ci pourrait aller ?


----------



## Yellocabbb (5 Février 2017)

Je ne suis franchement pas un spécialiste du montage d'ordi. ça ne me fait simplement pas flipper de bidouiller la dedans... Donc je vais me contenter de ma petite experience... Sur ma config mATX j'ai une alim 600W et au regard de ce que tu peux lire sur les forum PC Gamer c'est juste suffisant pour un i7 avec ma carte GTX970... A vrai dire ça fonctionne très bien! Le seul truc que je regrette c'est le fait que la mienne ne soit pas modulaire. tu as une floppée de cables qui ne te servent a rien du coup. enfin assez peu pour mon cas avec 3 HD une carte graphique et la CM mais c'est vrai que un ou deux de moins dans un petit boitier ça compte. Sur une config mini ITX j'espère que c'est la base. A vérifier donc.


----------



## Nephthys (7 Février 2017)

Je suis en train de finaliser le montage... mais l'ordi ne démarre pas pour le moment.

En fait je ne peux brancher le cable ATX 12V (4 pins) ET le gros cable ATX (8 pins me semble-t-il) en même temps (car les connecteurs ne sont pas à coté sur la CM et les deux "embouts" sont cote à cote). C'est normal que rien ne démarre sans ces deux branchements ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Yellocabbb (7 Février 2017)

Nephthys a dit:


> Je suis en train de finaliser le montage... mais l'ordi ne démarre pas pour le moment.
> 
> En fait je ne peux brancher le cable ATX 12V ET le gros cable ATX en même temps (car les connecteurs ne sont pas à coté sur la CM et les deux "embouts" sont cote à cote). C'est normal que rien ne démarre sans ces deux branchements ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Tu dois avoir un câble qui sort de ton alim et qui est pour le proc (marqué CPU chez moi)

Et un câble long et en plusieurs "sucres" qui est uniquement pour la carte. Enfin sur la z170MX c'est comme ça


----------



## Nephthys (7 Février 2017)

J'ai pris deux photos pour illuster.

Mes deux branchements CPU_FAN (en blanc, relié directement au processeur donc) et SYS_FAN (en noir, relié à l'alimentation) ont l'air corrects. Mais comme tu le vois je ne peux pas brancher le cable ATX 4 pins (que je dois insérer normalement pas très loin de CPU_FAN, cf. le bord en bas à droite de la photo).

Je suis bon pour aller acheter une rallonge comme celle-ci, ça va peut-être démarrer ensuite ? Car là strictement rien ne tourne, alim / CPU / disque / etc.

EDIT : le manuel de ma CM est clair "_The 12V power connector mainly supplies power to the CPU. If the 12V power connector is not connected, the computer will not start_."


----------



## Yellocabbb (7 Février 2017)

C'est quoi ton modèle d'alim?


----------



## Nephthys (7 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> C'est quoi ton modèle d'alim?



Corsair VS550 - 550W.

Je reviens de chez LDCL... qui m'a dit qu'aucune rallonge n'était nécessaire. En fait, j'ai "regroupé" le cable d'alimentation 20 pins + 4 pins pour le connecter juste derrière la RAM, et j'ai "séparé" un cable d'alimentation 8 pins en deux (marqué CPU) pour le brancher sur le fameux connecteur 4 pins ATX 12V.

Malgré ça, l'ordi ne veut toujours pas démarrer. Seule une petite lumière s'allume (entre le PCIExpress et le CPU) quand j'appuie sur le bouton pour le démarrer, mais ça dure même pas une demie seconde...

Il va falloir que je teste chaque composant en dehors du boitier je crois, sauf si vous avez de bonnes idées. 

Merci...


----------



## Nephthys (7 Février 2017)

J'ai trouvé le problème : je branchais un cable venant de l'alimentation sur un 4 pins appelé "SYS_FAN" (ou fan headers). En le débranchant le CPU démarre et je suis dans le BIOS.

Comment brancher mes deux ventilateurs du boitier d'ailleurs (c'est un cable 3 pins) ?


----------



## Yellocabbb (7 Février 2017)

Nephthys a dit:


> J'ai trouvé le problème : je branchais un cable venant de l'alimentation sur un 4 pins appelé "SYS_FAN" (ou fan headers). En le débranchant le CPU démarre et je suis dans le BIOS.
> 
> Comment brancher mes deux ventilateurs du boitier d'ailleurs (c'est un cable 3 pins) ?




excuse j'ai mon petit ce soir du coup c'est moins simple. 
Sur ma carte Z170MX j'ai 3 branchements syst fan


----------



## Yellocabbb (7 Février 2017)

Nephthys a dit:


> J'ai trouvé le problème : je branchais un cable venant de l'alimentation sur un 4 pins appelé "SYS_FAN" (ou fan headers). En le débranchant le CPU démarre et je suis dans le BIOS.
> 
> Comment brancher mes deux ventilateurs du boitier d'ailleurs (c'est un cable 3 pins) ?



C'est un 3 min mais tu as un detrompeur sur la carte. Tu ne peux pas faire d'erreur mais ne force pas.


----------



## Nephthys (7 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> C'est un 3 min mais tu as un detrompeur sur la carte. Tu ne peux pas faire d'erreur mais ne force pas.



Bien vu. J'ai pu brancher un des deux ventilateurs de mon boitier, mais ce n'est pas possible de brancher le deuxième si je comprends bien ? C'est peut-être pas utile je sais pas.

Merci en tout cas pour ton aide, l'installation d'OS X est en cours !


----------



## nicolasf (7 Février 2017)

Sympa comme idée ! Bon courage pour l'installation. 

J'aimerais bien en parler sur MacGeneration, beaucoup de lecteurs cherchent une configuration proche d'un Mac mini. 

Serait il possible d'avoir des photos de l'ordinateur ? Une fois l'assemblage terminé et si tu en as fait, pendant le montage, ça serait pas mal. Merci par avance.


----------



## Yellocabbb (7 Février 2017)

Nephthys a dit:


> Bien vu. J'ai pu brancher un des deux ventilateurs de mon boitier, mais ce n'est pas possible de brancher le deuxième si je comprends bien ? C'est peut-être pas utile je sais pas.
> 
> Merci en tout cas pour ton aide, l'installation d'OS X est en cours !



Sur mon ancien boitier Zalman j'avais des ventilo reliés et avec un truc pour faire varier leur vitesse. Le tout alimenté par une prise d'alim d'ancien HD donc que je pouvais brancher sur un câble provenant de l'alim


----------



## Nephthys (8 Février 2017)

Ah ok je vois.

J'ai un nouveau problème, qui concerne cette fois l'affichage. J'ai fait cette très courte vidéo : 






En gros une "barre" noire clignote plus ou moins régulièrement dans le bord haut gauche de mon écran (branché en HDMI). Sinon le système est bien configuré, j'ai utilisé MultiBeast et Clover Configurator comme il faut, le Wifi est fonctionnel.

Pour rappel j'ai pas de carte graphique dédiée, juste la carte intégrée (Intel HD Graphics 530).

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur merci


----------



## Nephthys (8 Février 2017)

Problème réglé en suivant cette astuce : https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/skylake-intel-hd-530-graphics-glitch-fix.206410/


----------



## Yellocabbb (8 Février 2017)

Salut

Tu recois ta carte Graphique quand?


----------



## Nephthys (8 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu recois ta carte Graphique quand?



Hello,

J'en ai pas commandé à vrai dire, c'est grave ? ^^ Vu mes usages ça serait pas très utile certainement


----------



## Yellocabbb (8 Février 2017)

Sincèrement a part jouer sur la partie Windows de la bete la mienne ne me sert pas a grand chose mais c'est deja pas mal. Après voir un mac tourner sur une carte nvidia plutot puissante ça a un côté étonnant.


----------



## Nephthys (10 Février 2017)

Hello,

Certains d'entre vous ont réussi à faire fonctionner le son en HDMI sur Hackintosh ? J'ai suivi ce tuto et rien à faire, ça ne fonctionne pas... Pour info j'ai la carte graphique intégrée Intel HD Graphics 530 et le chipset son Realtek ALC1150 me semble-t-il.

Merci


----------



## Yellocabbb (10 Février 2017)

Tu as appliqué le patch


----------



## Nephthys (10 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Tu as appliqué le patch



Oui mais ça ne fonctionne pas comme cela devrait. Il croit que j'ai une carte AMD ou Nvidia visiblement, alors qu'au tout début il détecte pourtant mon Intel HD Graphics 530. Il y a un truc qui m'échappe, certainement...


----------



## Yellocabbb (10 Février 2017)

Bon je vous fait une confession... j'ai loupé l'installation du son avec Multibeast et au début j'étais franchement incapable de comprendre ce qu'il fallait faire. Hop Google et j'ai installé voodooHDA 2.8.9... ca fonctionne très bien mais je n'ai jamais testé le son en HDMI mais sinon tout fonctionne. N'arrivant pas à me débarrassé du Kext j'ai tout conservé... mais ça marche!


----------



## Nephthys (10 Février 2017)

Ça fait quoi voodooHDA, concrètement ? Du coup tu as du son comment ? Prise jack ? J'ai même pas essayé je t'avoue ^^


----------



## Yellocabbb (10 Février 2017)

Nephthys a dit:


> Ça fait quoi voodooHDA, concrètement ? Du coup tu as du son comment ? Prise jack ? J'ai même pas essayé je t'avoue ^^



VoidooHDA c'est si j'ai bien compris le couteau suisse du son sur hackintosh... pas super propre et détesté je crois. Mais ca marche. Le 2.8.9. Celui d'avant merdait un peu (ca grésillait au démarrage). Oui j'ai une paire d'enceinte type PC bien moche mais ca fonctionne.


----------



## Nephthys (11 Février 2017)

Ah ok, je verrai alors. C'est pas le plus important ^^

J'ai un vrai souci là, avec mon dernier achat : une carte WiFi / bluetooth qui fonctionne (a priori) bien sur les hackintoshs. Je viens de la brancher sur mon port PCI Express, le WiFi fonctionne... mais pas le bluetooth.

J'ai bien branché le connecteur USB sur selon de ma carte mère (F_USB) mais rien ne se passe. C'est possible que ce branchement F_USB de ma carte mère ne soit pas activé ? Si vous avez des solutions je suis largement preneur merci 

EDIT : j'ai peut-être une autre piste. Sur la capture d'écran ci-jointe, on voit que le chipset Bluetooth est Intel... et qu'il est connecté en USB 3.0. Ca voudrait dire que c'est le bluetooth de ma CM qui est sélectionné, et non ma carte PCI Express ?


----------



## Nephthys (11 Février 2017)

Je viens de comprendre : "HCI Bluetooth" correspond visiblement au Bluetooth intégré de ma CM, alors que "Controleur d'hote USB Bluetooth" correspond lui à ma fameuse carte PCI Express Broadcom. Mais je n'ai pas de Bluetooth pour autant x)

EDIT : je me rends compte qu'en branchant un dongle Bluetooth en USB (à la place de ma carte PCI E), lui aussi chipset Broadcom, je n'ai toujours pas le Bluetooth. Comme s'il n'arrivait pas à "prendre la main" sur le Bluetooth intégré à la CM...


----------



## legallou (12 Février 2017)

À 20€ près c'est le même prix qu'un NUC et le NUC est deux fois plus petits. J'ai donc choisi le NUC, et il marche très bien en HackIntosh.  Voir mon tutoriel sur mon site.


----------



## Nephthys (12 Février 2017)

legallou a dit:


> À 20€ près c'est le même prix qu'un NUC et le NUC est deux fois plus petits. J'ai donc choisi le NUC, et il marche très bien en HackIntosh.  Voir mon tutoriel sur mon site.



J'ai vu cette option du NUC... juste avoir monté ma tour. Je suis un peu dégouté, car je voulais quelque chose de très petit à la base, et je regrette aujourd'hui d'avoir "craqué" si vite.

Tu as pris quel NUC ? Le WiFi fonctionne ? Quid du Bluetooth ?


----------



## legallou (12 Février 2017)

Nuc6i3SYH, je n'ai pas mis la carte pour le wi-fi et le Bluetooth car mon copain a une liaison directe Ethernet. Il y a donc un slot de libre.  Mon HackIntosh  à moi est un GA-Z170X-G5.

 D’après les forums cela ne pose pas de problème, sauf qu'il est difficile de trouver un revendeur qui a la carte pour Apple.


----------



## el Charlot (13 Février 2017)

Hello !
Je viens de me faire une build un peu similaire. J'ai juste pris la Z170 plus que H170 car j'avais cru voir que la Z détectait mieux la fréquence de la mémoire, mais j'ai pu me tromper.

Pour ton son sur le HDMI, suis ce tuto :
Hdmi sound with cloverHDMI https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/audio-hdmi-audio-applehda-guide.143760/ (et penser à désactiver HDAS to HDEF in ACPI config.plist avec clover configurator)

Au cas ou ça t'intéresse voilà ma config clover





J'ai aussi mis un SSDT pour gérer mieux le power management. Par contre pas de veille avec la puce graphique intégré, quand je soirs de veille l'ordi reboot juste. Mais je n'ai plus la place de mettre une carte car j'ai un DD 3,5 qui prend la place  (j'ai un boitier Silverstone ML 08).

A coté de ça, tout fonctionne comme un charme !

[edit] détail de ma config : core i3 6320 3,9ghz - ventilo pross Noctua NH-L9i - alim Be quiet SFX power 2 300w - MB Gigabyte Z170N-WIFI - DD seagate barracuda 3TO - Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250Gb - Boitier Silverstone SST-ML08B - RAM 2x Ballistix Sport LT 8Go DDR4 2400mhz (soit 799€)

[edit 2] j'oubliais, j'ai pas mis de Wifi car il est collé à la box, donc ethernet. Par contre j'ai mis un dongle bluetooth tout basique acheté dans un truc genre home dépôt pour pouvoir utiliser iPhone (ou futur iPad) comme télécommande pour la musique et avec Teamviewer pour des manips plus compliqués. Pour mise à jour et autre, le partage d'écran fonctionne parfaitement de mon mHack de bureau ou du MacBook


----------



## jeff571 (14 Février 2017)

Nephthys a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je réfléchis depuis plusieurs semaines / mois à monter un hackintosh pour avoir un ordinateur un minimum puissant (et pas trop cher) sous OS X.
> 
> ...




Bonjour

Fin 2016 Je me suis monté mon hackintosh en utilisant cette configuration :
http://snazzylabs.com/article/skylake-mac-mini-hackintosh/

J'ai copié cette configuration à l'identique, et tout fonctionne 100%.

Que du bonheur !

un petit boitier élégant sur mon bureau
la puissance d'un cpu i5-6500
la vitesse d'un unique SSD 500GB
silence total.

Bien sûr l'absence de carte graphique externe limite quelque peu l'usage de ce Hackintosh.
Mais je ne suis pas joueur.

Pour le reste, cela fonctionne impeccablement.

Jeff


----------



## legallou (14 Février 2017)

Pour information, j'ai terminé mon tutoriel pour le NUC6i3 ici
http://www.legallou.com/HackIntosh/NUC6i3/Installation.html


----------



## el Charlot (14 Février 2017)

legallou a dit:


> Pour information, j'ai terminé mon tutoriel pour le NUC6i3 ici
> http://www.legallou.com/HackIntosh/NUC6i3/Installation.html



J'ai lu ton tuto, vraiment bien fait, bravo. J'ai hésité à me faire un NUC après en avoir vu au boulot, puis j'avais trouvé ça contraignant en terme de choix de compo et quelques bidouilles d'instal n'étaient pas clair sur tonymac. Quand j'ai vu ma mini tour arriver, j'avoue avoir été un peu déçu de ne pas avoir choisi le NUC (je pensais ma tour plus petite) mais au final j'ai aimé mettre les mains un peu dans le cambouis et d'avoir choisi les composants comme pour ma machine de bureau principale (j'aime le moment ou l'on cherche le bon ventillo de pross qui va bien par exemple ).

Pour ne rien monter, le NUC me semble vraiment bien, pour découvrir ce que tes potes sur PC n'arrêtais pas de faire dans les années 90 quand toi tu avais ton performa tout prêt, faut franchir le pas de tout monter sois même .

En tout cas, moi ce qui m'a conduit ici c'est l'article de MacGé parlant de clone de macmini, et clairement ce qu'a fait l'auteur de ce post (ainsi que moi) ne sont pas du tout des clones de macmini mais des mini tours, avec l'avantage de plus de place et de puissance à l'intérieur mais pour un encombrement bien plus important que le NUC qui lui se rapproche du macmini


----------



## thierry37 (15 Février 2017)

Salut. Je trouve ça un peu bizarre de parler de Remplacer un Mac mini avec un Hackintosh    
Et de mettre ça dans un "gros" boitier du genre prodigy et autres. 
Ou à vouloir y mettre une carte graphique. 
C'est Mac mini ou Mac midi ?


En restant dans du mini ITX, il y a de petits choix comme les Antec ISK. Mais gare au refroidissement et au bruit possible. 
Il y a aussi le cooler master elite 100 qui m'a fait de l'œil récemment quand je voulais diminuer la taille de mon hack. (J'ai un "gros" Thermaltake Core V1)
Dans le elite 100, on peut y mettre un watercooling tout intégré. Aussi simple à installer que le reste. 


Sinon oui, il y a les NUCs. 
Mais choisissez bien le modèle !
Certains sont plus simples que d'autre. 
Certains sont carrément durs et à éviter.


----------



## bkantique (15 Février 2017)

hello 

Moi aussi je suis intéressé par un hakintosh en remplacement de mon MacBookPro mi-2010 qui commence à s'essouffler.

Question config j'ai commencé regarder les sites dédiés mais je dois avouer que pour l'instant j'ai encore des questions

Mon besoin c'est:
- principalement de la bureautique
- un peu de gestion photos (pixelmator, Affinity photo etc.)
- développement site web
- Machines virtuelles (j'ai actuellement 2 MV pour faire tourner un XP et un W7 et pour le dernier je voudrais pouvoir ajouter des jeux qui nécessitent une mémoire graphique plus importante que celle que j'ai aujourd'hui sur mon MBP)
- Et une fois mon "travail" finit je voudrais me détendre avec des jeux genre Civilisation qui nécessitent donc une mémoire graphique au minimum de 2Go

Donc pour l'instant j'ai commencé ma config avec
- 1 boitier Aerocool X Cube (j'hésite avec le Streacom F1C EVO-WS)
- barrettes mémoires 2 X 8Go Ballistix Sport LT
- Carte mère Gygabyte Z270N Wifi miniITX
- 1 SSD 750Go (que je récupère de mon MBP)
- 1 HD 3To 3.5"
- Processeur Intel i7 Skylabe 4.0Ghz 6700K
- carte graphique: ? là je sèche car vu le nombre de cartes existantes je ne sais que choisir (mis à part qu'il faut que je fasse attention à la longueur de la carte qui doit pouvoir rentrer dans l'un des 2 deux boitier que j'ai choisi plus haut)
- alim et ventil je pense pouvoir me débrouiller une fois les autres composants choisit (mais je pense qu'il faut que je pense aussi à la place disponible dans le boitier)

Je souhaiterai donc savoir si l'un de vous pouvait me conseiller dans mes choix en particulier sur la carte graphique?

grand merci

A+
BKantique


----------

